# Belding and Mull powder measure



## wesjwa (Jul 2, 2016)

I recently found a powder measure at an antique shop for 5 dollars and that it might be a show piece i have done some research and found that it is a very reliable and sought after measure any information is appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Belding and Mull have been out of business since, maybe, the late 1950s.
When I started into reloading, back then, B&M equipment was already of antiquated design, and, although accurate, much less useful than even Lyman "tong tools."

However, B&M powder measures were supposed to be well made, accurate, and capable of producing correctly repeatable "doses" of propellant.

And that's all I know about the subject.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I had one years ago, bought in a pawn shop, used, of course. 
It gave good service as I recall. It was stolen, also years ago.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I bought my B&M powder measure in the late 1970's. There have been efforts to revive the measure. So far as I know these efforts did not work out. There is almost a cult following of these measures. At the time I bought in was necessary to get two actual brass measures tubes. Magnum and standard. These adjustable brass measures fit into the orifice in the main body. A sliding chamber actuall dropped the powder in the measuring tubes. Had a reputation for accuracy. A neat powder measure.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

https://beldingandmull.com/about-belding-mull/


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

There are several B&M powder measures on Ebay.


----------

